# Are You A Vape Geek?



## DarkSide (21/6/15)

If you find yourself nodding at, laughing at, or acknowledging some or most of the following statements, you might very well be a vape-geek! It’s OK… every enthusiast in every industry has a similar list floating around their e-mail chains at work. This one can be ours! Here’s the list:


If you see a slinky, spring, or any similarly shaped item, and you picture a wick threaded through the center of said item… you might be a vape-geek!
If you carry a rebuilding case/kit/pack around with you at all times… you might be a vape-geek!
If you regularly use the term ‘analog(s)’ in everyday conversation and expect everyone to immediately know that you’re talking about non-electronic tobacco cigarettes… you might be a vape-geek!
If you know what PG, PEG, DG, VG, ANTZ, ADV, 510, mAh, PV, RY4, TH, VV, VW, AiV, MNG, G2, MBV, Clearo, Carto, and Atty stand for and what they mean regarding electronic cigarettes and E-liquids… you might be a vape-geek!
If you can’t go grocery shopping without coming up with at least a dozen new E-juice flavor ideas… you might be a vape-geek!
If you look at someone vaping a high-mAh variable voltage “stick” battery and a T-3 clearomizer as a “novice…” you might be a vape-geek!
If you regularly use the phrase, “Here, try my juice” _without_ thinking dirty, perverted thoughts… you might be a vape-geek!
If you still spend as much money on vaping as you once did on your two-pack-a-day smoking habit, but you still try to sell people on vaping with the argument that E-cigarettes save money… you might be a vape-geek!
If someone were to suggest to you that there should be an E-cigarette mod that connects via Bluetooth to your Android device so you can track your vaping data and custom design personalized voltage/wattage settings, contains a high-resolution color screen, speakers, USB Storage, and games, and can double as a flashlight, screwdriver, and Swiss Army-style pocket knife… you might be a vape-geek!
If your medicine cabinet has now, or ever had even one, single bottle of E-juice in it… you might be a vape-geek!
If your eye lid twitches uncontrollably as your blood pressure rises to dangerous levels when I say, “E-juice contains the same chemical that is found in highly toxic antifreeze…” you might be a vape-geek!
If you are angered and completely confused by the fact that all of the Hollywood celebrities who have been photographed vaping are actually vaping cheapo E-cigs… you might be a vape-geek!
If you have more than 20 bottles of E-liquid, mostly unvaped, in your possession at any given time… you might be a vape-geek!
If, when you actually try an analog after months (or even years) of not smoking at all, and your first thought is, “Damn, this is only plain tobacco flavor…” you might be a vape-geek!
If you vape more than five different flavors in any given day, on a regular basis… you might be a vape-geek!
If you carry a mouthpiece condom (rubber protector that still allows for the drawing of air through the E-cigarette) in your pocket at all times, just in case you get together with your other vape-geek friends and want to try some of their juices (see above)… you might be a vape-geek!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (21/6/15)

No doubt - I am a Vape Geek! 
Little alcohol pads work better than mouthpiece condoms!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/15)

Yip, I'm a geek


----------



## Avi_RB7 (21/6/15)

Hahaha I'm a geek 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (21/6/15)

Yes. Geed here....lol


----------



## Blu_Marlin (21/6/15)

Not even close, answered no to all the questions.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/6/15)

I am most definitely a vape geek. I do think that one more item needs to be added: if you calculate how much something costs in how many bottles of juice you can buy instead, you are a vape geek

Ps that is me too

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (21/6/15)

Ahhh....got me.


----------



## Raslin (21/6/15)

G33k here


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

Definitely a Geek  

Sent from my Note 4


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

Ah damnit...for once I thought I was cool 

And now you tell me I'm a geek here too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/15)

Geek 
And proud of it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (22/6/15)

Andre said:


> No doubt - I am a Vape Geek!
> Little alcohol pads work better than mouthpiece condoms!



He can use his own drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> He can use his own drip tip



We don't allow other men to stick their things into our holes (especially things with the word "tip" in them)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WillieRoux (22/6/15)

Here...put your thing in my thing and taste my juice....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

WillieRoux said:


> Here...put your thing in my thing and taste my juice....







Uhm...maybe next time


----------



## NnoS (25/6/15)

Nowhere near saying yes to everything...yet


----------

